# My daughters county fair project.



## zhillshogdad20 (Feb 15, 2016)

New here, just wanted to show off my daughter project for this year's county fair. She's a second generation pig exhibitor. Pig was purchased on Oct. 27th at 63 pounds. Yes standing on the scales now at 270 with 4 days to go til weigh in.


----------



## havasu (Aug 20, 2013)

She obviously knows how to properly raise a pig!


----------



## zhillshogdad20 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks, she's done an awesome job. It's absolutely crazy how genetics have made such a difference in showing at this level. I showed for four years when I was in FFA, and we never had the genetics at this level that pigs today have. Kids showing "pigs bred for show" was extremely uncommon. We paid $75 for a 50-60 pound hog, fed commercial Purina Lean Generation feed and went at it. These days, feed rationing that supports your breeders genetics is like chemestry lab.


----------

